# Igf-LR3 vs igf DES



## GH Consigliere (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the difference ? And which is better ?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 18, 2011)

DES is about 1000x more potent. Something to do with they remove the last 3 Amino's on the chain to make the 'key' fit that many more receptors??

LR3 much longer half/life - so great in the AM

DES is still fairly new, not much out there about it. - Great Post workout, or pre-workout depending on what research you follow

I'm currently about 4 days deep into DES use. 


If I'm wrong at all here, I hope I get corrected.

There is so much info out there sometimes you buy into bad info as true. I've been researching this alot lately myself.

I feel great on the DES however.


----------



## CG (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the pinning protocol with DES? I know lr3 is immediate post workout, like3-5 minutes max


Sent from my samsung moment with Android via Tapatalk


----------



## Ravager (Apr 18, 2011)

Same.

If stacking the 2 the DES should be Post workout and LR3 can be a morning job... 

I think DES (being so many times more potent) sounds most beneficial post workout to aid in recovery. 

There is also speculation that it may cause muscle hyperplasia (cell division) down the road. Which means MORE muscle, not just bigger muscles. Time frame for this I have no idea.

Once again, I don't want to get slammed if I'm wrong I'm just trying to get my facts straight too. Not many seem to know much about it, so I want to share what I have researched.


----------



## tjsulli (Apr 18, 2011)

iam using the des version right now pre workout bilat in muscles worked that day and getting sick ass pumps feel stronger and i feel like iam recovering faster in between sets i have been  doing this for about 3 weeks now and definitely see a decrease in bf and a increase in vascularity and also on a side note i started the des when i was coming of blast and going back to cruising


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 18, 2011)

from what everyone tells me, i'm using igf for about 6 weeks and then i start des for a few weeks


----------



## Thresh (Apr 18, 2011)

If DES is more potent and it's cheaper, why the he'll bother using L3?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 18, 2011)

Good question^^^^


----------



## Thresh (Apr 19, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Good question^^^^



Just been bothering me for sometime now. 

Can we get some input Twist?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 19, 2011)

Now I'm confused.

Is DES a potency form of IGF-LR3, or is it's halflife closer to that of straight IGF-1 which is a VERY VERY SHORT half life??


----------



## Thresh (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard shorter half life, 8 hours I believe but don't quote me. You just inject into your muscles post workout. I've heard because of the shorter half life it can't float around and go to unintended places, so that would make it safer?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 19, 2011)

Thresh said:


> I've heard shorter half life, 8 hours I believe but don't quote me. You just inject into your muscles post workout. I've heard because of the shorter half life it can't float around and go to unintended places, so that would make it safer?



No, IMO it means it's healing and growth properties are more isolated to the inj site.

I do like the idea of a longer 1/2 life so it does its healing magic all over.

I guess why there is research going on with stacking the both together.


----------



## TwisT (Apr 19, 2011)

DES has about 1/10th the half life of lr3, and has been altered to fit into receptors that have been misshapen by acidosis, making it more "potent" because it will bind with more receptors in selected tissue sample. Lr3 is normal IG3 that has a longer half-life and will remain systemically longer in test systems such as rats.

Remember, this is only in research and tissue samples, and use in humans is strictly prohibited and discouraged. 

-T


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember when IGF-1 first came on the scen. Or atleat my scen back in 2000. We were banging 20mcg every 2-3 hours, lol...
Made me sick as hell the first week. but worked great.


----------



## jjjkklmk (Jun 17, 2011)

So what about taken the Igf-Dos and`Igf-lr3?

If 120mcg is most Lr3 you can take a day.Can u also take 120mcg of Dos?Or should the to be counted together


----------

